# Strange Milky White Substance with MicroSet



## ronlawrence (Jun 7, 2010)

I was applying the last few decals to my 1/48 Accurate Miniatres B-25 when this milky white substance appeared and would not come off. It appeared every place the Micro Set ran. Now I have spotty white milky marks all over the tail. I had already applied at least 15 other decals with absolutely no problems. They came out great!

None of the other decals were affected, only the last 3. Same brush was used, nothing different than the others. All were applied over 3 coats of future applied with a brush. The future had cured well over 24 hours in a dry air conditioned closet. I cannot get this milky white to rub off and it has ruined the OD paint job on the tail portion of the plane.

Please Help!


----------



## T Bolt (Jun 7, 2010)

I have had that happen when using Micro Set over Future. The Micro set seems to react to the Future turning it milky. You were probably lucky it didn't happen with all the decals. The way I fixed it was by carefully removing the affected Future with Windex using a Q-Tip, carefully moving the Q-Tip from the decal out so you don't lift the decal. You might end up with a little milky area under the clear edge of the decal but there is nothing to be done about this short of removing the decal. When you have finished removing the affected Future and every thing had dried, apply another coat of Future to seal everything. 

I have not used Micro Set since, as I always use future before my decals, but Future is not affected at all by Micro Sol, so that is what I presently use.

Hope this can be of help


----------



## kgambit (Jun 7, 2010)

ronlawrence said:


> I was applying the last few decals to my 1/48 Accurate Miniatres B-25 when this milky white substance appeared and would not come off. It appeared every place the Micro Set ran. Now I have spotty white milky marks all over the tail. I had already applied at least 15 other decals with absolutely no problems. They came out great!
> 
> None of the other decals were affected, only the last 3. Same brush was used, nothing different than the others. All were applied over 3 coats of future applied with a brush. The future had cured well over 24 hours in a dry air conditioned closet. I cannot get this milky white to rub off and it has ruined the OD paint job on the tail portion of the plane.
> 
> Please Help!



Can you post a picture of the damage? 

PS: Glenn's solution is what I have suggested previously.


----------

